# Etiquette On Rv Delivery



## rjstorlie (Sep 12, 2011)

We just purchased an 280RS from Lakeshore RV

Yeah for us

But a question for the group
We are paying $3k for delivery, is it expected, typical, to tip the driver?
If so what is the normal rate?

Thanks in advance


----------



## AKCamper (Apr 9, 2012)

You are going to love your new TT, we cant wait for Memorial Day weekend


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

From what I've heard, it's reasonable to tip the driver. How much is up to you, but I'd think $100 would do. Don't expect a PDI or much information from the driver though. If the trailer arrives in good condition and on time, the guy who spent many hours pulling it halfway across the country would probably appreciate it.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Not really sure there is a tip needed unless the delivery to your street is significantly more difficult then the local dealers lot. If it were delivered to the dealer and you picked it up the next day you would never see him and would never consider tipping the salesman, asking him to give the driver a tip for you.

If you put any demands on the driver like only after 5:00 pm or there is any difficulty making it to your house. Then yes tip for going that extra mile, otherwise I think he if reimbursed.


----------

